# certified lead based paint renovator or firm



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

beginning in april 2010,renovation,remodleing and repair firms who work in pre 1978 homes need to be certitied through the E.P.A. , if any work done disturbs painted surfaces in and outside of the home. 

I just got word of this last week or so and was wondering how many people are certified and run in with lead base paints on the job sight. seem like a bunch of b.s. if you ask me !!!


----------

